# boost



## rails53 (Jul 28, 2009)

how much boost does a JDM VG30DE TWIN TURBO ENGINE bould factory???? and how much boost can you build until you have to run race fuel and build the internals????


----------



## Senku (Aug 8, 2009)

The stock boost on a Z32 is 14psi, and I think you can go all the way to about 25psi before you need to re-build.


----------

